# Carolina Tailwinds Tours??



## Elguapo9 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the Carolina Tailwinds tours. My wife and I are looking at the 2 day NC wine country tour. Thanks in advance for all the help.

Elguapo


----------



## Elguapo9 (Oct 27, 2005)

Carolina Tailwinds


----------

